# Water.....do you drink it???



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

How much of your fluids come from water every day???


It amazes me how many people never drink water   they consume gallons of soda pop, coffee, beer, sugar water drinks like koolaid....but almost never a glass of only water.....*WTF*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 4, 2005)

I know a guy who NEVER drinks water.  It sickens me to the bone.
I feel like he is dying.  He drinks shit loads of soda and juice type things. but I've never seen him drink water.

He says he only drinks it about once a month after a really hard athletic period....


----------



## Myztek (Oct 4, 2005)

I stopped drinking soda (carbonated or caffeinated drinks) 2 years and 1 month ago. Now I only drink water, all day. I'll have an occasional Gatorade, or small glass of milk, but other than that; all water.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2005)

_100%, every fluid you or anyone drink is water. _


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _100%, every fluid you or anyone drink is water. _


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2005)

_What the hell is this? _


----------



## Psch91 (Oct 4, 2005)

I drink water about 80% of the time. I stopped drinking soda about 2 years ago, but ill have the occasional sip for the taste, not a whole soda by myself. I do drink diet snapple quite regularly, because it has no calories/sugar/etc, and tastes very good. But I also drink a lot of milk. I drink a lot of water each day however.


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2005)

water
vodka
beer

thats about it for me


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 4, 2005)

besides a little grape juice with my CEE, 2 cups of milk at lunch, and a cup and a half with my morning shake all i drink is water.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 4, 2005)

Atleast 3 liters of water per day.  Never sodas.  Greent Tea a couple times of day.


----------



## Psch91 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just realized something funny with the title (not sure if its at all related)

English..(mofo)...do you speak it!?
~
Water....(mofo)...do you drink it!??


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 4, 2005)

I drink about a gallon of water a day, give or take a little bit depending on various factors.  Besides that I drink a cup of green tea in the morning, milk in my cereal and later with some whey, and a cup of some type of juice mixed with brewer's yeast as a snack.  I also have the occasional beer or a couple of shots.  That's about it.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Oct 4, 2005)

I drink water shitloads.. I have a 1 litre bottle next to the bed when i sleep, so that i always sipping on it if i wake..

Bear in mind that I live in a fucking hot place.... very humid too... so you sweat when doing shit like getting the post out of the box at the driveway...

Probably about 4-5 litres a day of water minimum... If i am playing rugby then i will have some powerade also druring the game.. and then the only other things i drink are coffee, a lot of trim milk and a little bit of beer..


----------



## musclepump (Oct 4, 2005)

I drink a gallon of water a day, and a couple glasses of chocolate milk too.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Oct 4, 2005)

how many litres is a gallon????????


----------



## LAM (Oct 4, 2005)

1 liters = 0.264172051 US gallon

I drink the bare minimum of 1 gallon a day but in the summer an easy 2 gallons. don't really drink juice but I do use the crystal light knock off from Walmart


----------



## Smoo_lord (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks mate. so a gallon is about 4 litres..

i have this mate who i have never seen drink water eh.. He only drinks coke or iced coffee, needless to say he is fucked


----------



## LAM (Oct 5, 2005)

Smoo_lord said:
			
		

> i have this mate who i have never seen drink water eh.. He only drinks coke or iced coffee, needless to say he is fucked



I had a roommate like that once.  all he drank was either pepsi, mountain dew or that real sweat powdered instant ice tea crap.


----------



## Stu (Oct 5, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

> I just realized something funny with the title (not sure if its at all related)
> 
> English..(mofo)...do you speak it!?
> ~
> Water....(mofo)...do you drink it!??


 that was not at all funny


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 5, 2005)

haven't drank soda in years. 

i'm usually between the 4-6 liter mark.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i'm usually between the 4-6 liter mark.


_I thought I drank a lot of water but I started counting and I dont even drink 3 liters a day. I cant believe you are able to swallow that much, it is remarkable. _


----------



## Psch91 (Oct 5, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> that was not at all funny



Alright, did you see pulp fiction? It would make more sense if you did. It wasnt HAHAH hillarious, but something that I found interesting and perhaps similar.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It amazes me how many people never drink water   they consume gallons of soda pop, coffee, beer, sugar water drinks like koolaid....but almost never a glass of only water.....*WTF*


I am amazed as well. And surprised at how many say thay dont drink water because they dont like the 'taste' of it!


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 5, 2005)

Why drink water when you can drink Skim Milk?


----------



## Psch91 (Oct 5, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Why drink water when you can drink Skim Milk?



Cause your body is like 75% water, not skim milk...

Thats a silly question, water has so many benefits, along with no calories or anything.


----------



## mr_oo3 (Oct 5, 2005)

The water in the US is shite by the way, I can't beleive you guys drink that shit.

Here in NZ I drink about 3-4 litres a day I guess, water and green tea.


----------



## Psch91 (Oct 5, 2005)

mr_oo3 said:
			
		

> The water in the US is shite by the way, I can't beleive you guys drink that shit.



Uhm, ever heard of bottled water and filters that filter out the water?....


----------



## LAM (Oct 5, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Why drink water when you can drink Skim Milk?



not the same.  when you drink any liquid that contains calories technically the body thinks it's eating.  with thta you have the related responses from the endocrine system, serum insulin increases, glucagon decreases, etc.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Oct 5, 2005)

80% Almost 100% I dont care much for soda but diet coke is good.


----------



## njc (Oct 5, 2005)

I wouldnt touch water with a 10 foot pole


----------



## TheSaint (Oct 5, 2005)

A gallon to gallon and a half per day. I drink from a gallon jug all day long, and then have 1-2 glasses with 3 of my meals and also the water in my shakes, but thats kinda different.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 5, 2005)

Generally, abour 32 oz of milk with shakes per day, then 100-120 oz of water per day. I should probably drink more water than I do though...


----------



## Super Hulk (Oct 9, 2005)

water doesnt taste good with meals.and in between meals i gotta have something with taste to keep spirits up. i stoped sodas and replaced with soymilk witch has 25 % fewer calories and tea


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2005)

I drink about 6 litres a day. But I work a physical job with lots of sweating etc, so it's a good amount for me. The only other fluid I drink apart from water is milk.....and beer, and whiskey, and vodka...


----------



## Willsnarf (Oct 23, 2005)

admittedly only bout 50%

2-3ltrs of water
1-2ltrs of diet coke
1/2 to 1pt of milk

Will


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 23, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> I wouldnt touch water with a 10 foot pole


ok man by the time your 40 u will be in agony pissing out gall stones gotta look forward to that


----------



## Jodi (Oct 23, 2005)

nothing less than 6 L a day for me.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 23, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> not the same. when you drink any liquid that contains calories technically the body thinks it's eating. with thta you have the related responses from the endocrine system, serum insulin increases, glucagon decreases, etc.


 
Thanks for posting this....it's very obvious but I never really realized it before.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 24, 2005)

80% water.  I drink Milk too.  I love Kool-aid but try to refrain from drinking it because of all the sugar.  Kool-aid = sugar water


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 29, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> nothing less than 6 L a day for me.



that is a lot of water.


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 1, 2005)

Good stuff water (though that can depend on the source......)  I stuck in 80% in the poll though I'm not sure whether it's that much. Seems like I drink about 2-3litres a day.

I've heard that drinking way in excess can drain you of minerals and other good stuff in the body. This was from a blacksmith back in 1998, when we were drinking lots because of the very hot forgework.  He recommended --things like (?)Lucozade.   Personally I find that stuff undrinkable.


----------



## WATTS (Nov 2, 2005)

i drink water all day, except i drink my protein shakes with milk(and with my P and J's), and i sometimes drink grape juice post workout.


----------



## justbecause (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought the "water(mofo) do you drink it?" was funny. But you probably do have to watch pulp fiction religously like i do to remember that from the movie. Oh and all i drink is water and milk. I play soccer so i drink about a gallon during the day before practice and about 3/4 of a gallon at practice.... I have to piss alot!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Nov 4, 2005)

i did my body comp. tonight and body h2o was 58% (38.99 litres). females should shoot for 55-60% i'm assuming guys are the same...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well if you don't like the water in the US... I work for Hinkley Springs and if your in the Chicagoland area I can hook you up with some good ass water.


----------



## Robyne Arrow (Nov 8, 2005)

*Water Guidelines*

Experts state individuals should drink half of their body weight in ounces. So if a person weigh 200#'s they should consume 100 ounces daily.  This goes without saying what the other experts state implying, for every caffeine drink one should add or double that amount to their daily consumption of water.  

Note:  Are you taking a daily mineral?  Drinking anything in excess can deplete minerals/electrolyte stores.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 8, 2005)

*Only when I'm not on Beer and Gear~!*


----------



## tommyboy11 (Nov 11, 2005)

i drink about a gallon of water a day, but i will admit i do have one soda every day because i like it(usually coke). I also love milk, and i love crystal light as well


----------



## Pedro TT (Dec 20, 2005)

I try to drink about 1-2L of water a day and I have one glass of diet coke for lunch and skin milk with my protein shakes (cant stand drinking them with water for some reason). I personally dont belive in drinking anything more than half a gallon of water per day unless I am doing something outside where I am sweating all day long. All that water is a pain in the ass to both drink and the constant going to the bathroom every 20-30 min. gets annoying especially when I have to wake up in the middle of the night just to whiz 2 or 3 times.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 20, 2005)

I shoot for no less than a gallon excluding water drank while lifting...that can be almost a gallon itself by the time cardio is done. I drink a min. of 2 gallons of milk per week. And a few sodas per week.


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 20, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> 80% Almost 100% I dont care much for soda but diet coke is good.



about 1 diet coke at work, maybe 2-3 times weekly. other than pomagranite juice with my Clout, and then all WATER baby!!! try to get 1 gallon a day!!

BUFFALO...


----------



## joesmooth20 (Dec 29, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What the hell is this? _



I wondered the same thing myself


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2005)

usually start my day off with a 24oz rockstar followed by numerous cups of coffee and cases of diet soda and some days ill throw in some beer... ill drink a glass whenever im hungover... or... ok i dont drink water so shoot me!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2005)

lol i got genetics bi-atches! ... dont worry my diet is worse


----------



## FenderBender (Jan 3, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _100%, every fluid you or anyone drink is water. _



I drank liquid oxygen once, but it burned on the way down.   Then I farted and nearly went into orbit!!!!


----------



## mPK (Jan 3, 2006)

mr_oo3 said:
			
		

> The water in the US is shite by the way, I can't beleive you guys drink that shit.



tried the water in africa? 
lol

I have been drinking a lot of soda (just juice/coke) but normally I drink mostly water and juice (coolade i think). But I need to definitely cut back on the soda's... probably about 25% recently has come from straight water. 

normally about 90% is straight water!


----------



## jzinkognito (Jan 4, 2006)

I drink over 100 ounces a day, makes for intersting times in the office as I continue to get up to use the bathroom


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thermal2 said:
			
		

> BUFFALO...



Isn't that that thing where when you're drinking with buddies, if someone drinks with their dominant hand they have to chug the rest of their drink?


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 18, 2006)

Tea and kool aide is 99% water


DUH


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> How much of your fluids come from water every day???
> 
> 
> It amazes me how many people never drink water   they consume gallons of soda pop, coffee, beer, sugar water drinks like koolaid....but almost never a glass of only water.....*WTF*




water has no calories.  i only drink soda, because it has lots of sugar which makes many caolries for me.  beer too.  beer has lots of good calories too.  I never thought about koolaid, but ill give that a try.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 19, 2006)

i hate the taste of water - i drunk about 2-3L of milk a day and sometime 2L of apple juice a day - i will drink water if am dying of thirst and it is ice cold!


----------



## Flakko (Jan 19, 2006)

About 3L a day, if I drink juice it's maybe once a day and it's either apple or orange. Also, I drink milk and that's about it. 
During weekend's cheat, I drink water, juice, soda, iced tea, milk, beer, etc...


----------



## MACCA (Jan 22, 2006)

I drink loads of tap water can't stand any fizzy drinks but beer cider newcastle brown go down very well.


----------



## GreenMan (Jan 23, 2006)

I love water - particularly with fermented malt & hops.


----------



## Loz1000rr (Jan 25, 2006)

Im not a good water drinking while fat. When I lose weight, I usually pick up the habit of drinking water also. Right now im 300pounds, and I barely drink water. but I started a new routine at work, what I do is the following: I get to work, drink 2 cups of water, and then I do the same every hour for the rest of my shift. this is my way of forcing myself to drink more water.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 1, 2006)

I drink 2 gallons of water EVERY sickening day. I sometimes do Crystal Light but mostly I hit it straight.


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2006)

I need to drink more - I only drink 2- 2 1/2 Liters a day... Sometimes Crystal light in the eve's... But I really miss my Diet Pepsi (That I have on cheat days)


----------



## GhostsToGlory (Mar 1, 2006)

2-3 gallons easily
I drink a gallon when I lift, and at work I drink at least another one or two, if I go and get some more after the first one. And then some more when I get home. It adds up...


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 1, 2006)

only water, and a gatorade after training


----------



## Fifedogg (Mar 2, 2006)

I usally consume 1-2 gallons a day.  It can be kinda hard sometimes though.


----------



## lioness (Mar 2, 2006)

about a gallon.

green tea

water in protein shakes...no milk.

diet coke about 3 x's a week.  (cutting back...was every day)   

glass of red wine 2 x's a week.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Mar 3, 2006)

I'd say about 98% of my liquid intake is water. Everynow and then I might have a juice or something.

I drink about 6 litres a day


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 4, 2006)

I used to drink around 2L of milk minimum perday but thats been cut down to maximum half a cup

I now try and stay somewhere around 3-5L. You can't go more then ten feet in my house without seeing an empty water bottle


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2006)

GhostsToGlory said:
			
		

> 2-3 gallons easily
> * I drink a gallon when I lift,* and at work I drink at least another one or two, if I go and get some more after the first one. And then some more when I get home. It adds up...


Sounds like a good way to kill yourself


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> about a gallon.
> 
> green tea
> 
> ...



How do you even drink a gallon a day?? I struggle with half that much.... It's just hard at work, I'm so flipping busy all day.....


----------



## lioness (Mar 7, 2006)

katt said:
			
		

> How do you even drink a gallon a day?? I struggle with half that much.... It's just hard at work, I'm so flipping busy all day.....




Well, I teach spinning classes (along with other types).  On most days I have 2-3 one-hour classes.  I drink bottled water before, 1-2 during and one about an hour later.  I sweat a lot...so I have to stay hydrated.

I also keep a case of Aquafina in the back of my SUV.  When I go to the store, I buy 2 cases.  One goes inside the house...the other never leaves the car.    So, I just keep grabbing the H2o...all day long.


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2006)

Ahhhh.... makes perfect sense...


----------



## GhostsToGlory (Mar 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good way to kill yourself




How, seriously?...if I'm doing something that damaging, I'd appreciate knowing it...not just a comment like that...


----------



## vinceforheismen (Mar 7, 2006)

The only thing I ever drink is water. Sometimes i have milk but 98% of my liquids come from h2o


----------



## Giovanni (Mar 8, 2006)

2 gallons a day


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2006)

1.5 gallons a day, half of this is in a hour and 15mins(workout) yes i piss alot after the weights lol.


----------

